# Архив аккордеонов и баянов.



## KLEZMER (23 Апр 2009)

У каждого был свой первый инструмент, был понравившийся инструмент или наоборот не понравившийся, есть инструмент на котором играют сейчас. Думаю многие с удовольствием разместят в этой теме фото инструмента и поделятся мнением, что в нем хорошего и что плохого. Хотелось бы увидеть фото этих инструментов узнать название, фабрику производителя и год выпуска - если это известно. И конечно свои отзывы. Думаю тема поможет многим музыкантам определится в поиске инструмента, и многие увидят свой первый инструмент.


----------



## 1alex123 (10 Июн 2009)

Доброго врeмeни суток.
Нe смотря на большоe количeство просмотров пока никто нe отвeтил.
Восполню пробeл, тeм болee, что сeйчас играю на вeсьма оригинальном инструмeнтe.
Мой инструмeнт - клавишный элeктронный аккордeон Roland FR-7.
Сeйчас инструмeнту 3 года. Я купил eго год назад. Прeдыдущий хозяин им почти нe пользовался.
Фотографии инструмeнта можно найти на сайтe Rolanda Roland FR-7 , поэтому я их нe выставляю.
Я купил этот инструмeнт главным образом для того, чтобы играть дома нe мeшая домашним.
Краткоe описаниe. Правая сторона : клавиш 41, рeгистров 14, голосов 5 или 7 (с квинтэссeнциeй).
Лeвая сторона: 120 кнопок, рeгистров 7,готово-выборный. Есть возможность элeктронного пeрeключeния систeмы выборки.
( В кнопочном вариантe можно пeрeключать и систeму правой клавиатуры) 
Аккордeон имeeт 40 наборов звучания, иммитирующих (достаточно точно) звук различных "живых" инструмeнтов.
Многиe парамeтры каждого набора можно рeгулировать/задавать. Напримeр, настройку "разлива", мeханичeскиe шумы клавиатуры, включeниe сурдины (элeктронной). Из 40 наборов звучания пользуюсь 3-4.
Аккордeон работаeт от аккумулятора и от сeти.
Управлeниe динамикой инструмeнта - мeхом. Его можно и отключить и играть с фиксированной громкостью.
Кромe аккордeонов можно воспроизвeсти звучаниe кларнeта, саксофона, трубы, пианино и т.д., как в обычных клавишах, но инструмeнтов мало. Вообщe нeт ударных, нeт функции автоаккомпанимeнта, хотя она была дажe на дрeвних совeтских элeктронных баянах.
Ход клавиш достаточно большой, сравним с Weltmeister "Stella", гораздо большe, чeм у хороших итальянских инструмeнтов.
Возможно это связано с тeм, что правая клавиатура кромe всeго прочeго eщe и ударно- динамичeская (правда только для звуков пианино и гитары). 
Внутри мeха eсть датчик давлeния, управляющий динамикой.
Мeх идeт очeнь тяжeло, т. к. аккордeон нe имeeт язычков. Вполнe сравнимо с тeм, eсли у обычного аккордeона, у которого мeх "пропускаeт", просто разжимать и сжимать мeх нe нажимая клавиш. Движeниe мeха нe зависит от того, нажата 1 или 5 клавиш, один голос или тутти.
Трeмоло мeхом, рикошeт и пр. сдeлать тяжeло. Руки должны быть очeнь сильныe (субъeктивно).
Кромe того мeх очeнь чувствитeлeн к измeнeнию давлeния при нормальном вeдeнии ( разжим или сжим) --> измeнeниe динамики.
Смeна мeха тожe нeсколько отличаeтся от традиционных инструмeнтов.
В общeм и цeлом, инструмeнт "на любитeля". Я им доволeн т.к. это eдинствeнная пока возможность для мeня играть, напримeр, когда рядом спит рeбeнок. В остальных случаях навeрно обычный инструмeнт с миди прeдпочтитeльнeй.
Во всяком случаe пeрeд тeм, как рeшить прeобрeсти такой инструмeнт, рeкомeндую попробовать, сможeтe ли Вы на нeм играть. 
Прошу нe рассматривать написанноe как рeкламу, к фирмe "Roland" я никакого отношeния нe имeю.
Из прeдыдущих инструмeнтов отмeчу слeдующиe: мой пeрвый инструмeнт был 3/4 Weltmeister "Amigo" (аналог модeли "Stella"). Хороший инструмeнт для начинающих. Потом был Royall Standard "Montana". Мнe он очeнь нравился. Кстати это eдинствeнный мнe извeстный инструмeнт, гдe правая клавиатура нe имeeт оси, а каждая клавиша крeпится к корпусу клавиатуры с помощью плоской пружины. Это очeнь удобно при рeмонтe, т. к. можно дeмонтировать только тe клавиши которыe нужно, а нe всю клавиатуру.
Сeйчас кромe Rolanda играю на Pigini.
Вот и всe вкратцe. Спасибо тeм, кто имeл тeрпeниe дочитать до конца.


----------



## yav110455 (12 Мар 2010)

А у меня был первый,второй и третий баян Тембр,г.Горловка Донецкой обл.Обыкновенный совдеповский баян.Довольно неплохой ,для ширпотреба,инструмент.Недавно преобрел б/у кнопочный аккордеон Firotti Eroika.Конечно аппарат хороший,особенно после Тембра.Но уже хочется чего-нибудь получше,в отношении звука.А это ,наверно уже высокие цены.
Кстати,я тоже подумывал об электробаяне,особенно в плане играешь и никому не мешаешь.


----------



## mjnh (13 Мар 2010)

Год назад отдали мне два баяна ,думаю что начала прошлого столетия.52 в правой и 90 и 100 в левой.Уменьшонного септа нет.Несмотря на приличный возраст у обоих мех в отличном состоянии, корпуса целые , механика не убитая (очень простая и надежная).Нужно конечно заменять фетр на клапанах да и по мелочам повозиться.Меня удивил приятный тембр инструментов. Когда открыл оказалось что на них стоят цельные планки.Да на одном инструменте в правой руке не кнопки а клавиши в общем похожие на аккордеонные но клавиатура баяна.


----------



## chinyaev (13 Мар 2010)

Здравствуйте! Моим первым баяном был Юпитер. 
Голоса в левой и в правой руке у него были кусковые. В целом, по сравнению с другими кусковыми Юпитерами он был просто превосходным инструментом. Но несмотря на это назвать достойным инструментом его ни как нельзя. 
Первый недостаток с которым я столкнулся - это плохая компрессия. Оказалось для извлечения звука, аналогичного по громкости Юпитеру с цельнопланочной системой голосов на кусковом требуются неимоверные усилия. И пошло поехало! 
Так как мех надо (рвать) с огромной силой, на разжим и сжим получается абсолютно разная жесткость клавиатуры (правой). В разжим мех как бы всасывает клапана, прикрывающие голоса, в сжим же обратная история - он их как бы выталкивает. Отсюда в разжим, особенно при громком звучании клавиатура становится неимоверно жесткой, хотя тут же на сжим она становится очень мягкой, да к тому же еще начинает звенеть, так как компрессия не выдерживает таких нагрузок. Таким образом каждый динамический нюанс на моем баяне требовал особого подхода в плане штриха и силы нажима на клавиши, что очень трудно выполнимо. 
Если бы клапана, закрывающие голоса были не задвоены (как на ясной поляне, рубине и т.д.), я думаю было бы терпимо. Но так как у Юпитера существует ломаная дека - на каждый голос приходится два клапана, что замечательно в плане регистрового звучания, но очень плохо на кусковом инструменте в плане сильного засасывания либо выталкивания мехом этих клапанов. 

Вторая проблема - это проблема всех Юпитеров. Особенно в правой клавиатуре рычаги мягкие. Баянным мастерам это нравится - их легко регулировать, но через 2-3 таких регулировки на рычагах возникает потенциальный излом. Он так же нередко возникает из за разницы в высоте нажатия основных и дополнительных рядов. 
При покупке баяна необходимо обязательно обратить на это внимание. В результате такой мягкости правая клавиатура начинает проседать и практически ни чего с этим сделать невозможно! Я воспользовался помощью эпоксидной смолы. Это не самая простая операция, но есть только 2 выхода. Либо залить рычаги смолой, либо покупать и устанавливать новые. 
С баянами Акко, например дело обстоит по - другому. Для рычагов они используют очень надежный сплав и таким образом такой проблемы у баянов Акко нет. Но на баянах Акко для прокладки на клапанах испльзуется материал, который практически не меняет своих свойств очень долгое время. На Юпитерах же используется для такой прокладки на клапанах открывающих и закрывающих голоса поролон. На это следует тоже обратить внимание при покупке. Поролон высыхает и требует замены каждые 3-5 лет. При его смене на новый требуется регулировка клапанных рычагов. К чему это ведет я уже ранее рассказал. Если уж и осуществлять такую смену, то только на современные материалы. 21 век все же. 

3 проблема лайки, прикрывающей голоса на резонаторе. На импотных инструментах давным давно испльзуются стабильные материалы. На наших же используется кожа. Думаю, что ни кому не надо рассказывать какие свойства имеет кожа. Она может высохнуть, может наоборот набрать влагу. Все зависит от климата. Может просто изогнуться в любом направлении. И прощай настройка. А сейчас самая дешевая полная настройка инструмента Юпитер по моим сведениям - 15 тыс. Так что на состоянии лайки так же надо обратить самое пристальное внимание. 

4 проблема - это проблема близкого расположения голосов по отношению к меху. При громком звуке, голоса, в прямом смысле могут воткнуться в мех. Опять же наклепка 1 голоса 300 р. Мех около 5 тыс. Но вопрос с мехом можно решить способом накладки небольшого куска тонкого картона на деформированое место. Соответственно при покупке опять же надо обратить внимание на величину резонаторов, на которых крепятся голоса и на состояние меха внутри инструмента. Если он потерт резонаторами - ни чего хорошего можно не ждать. 

В заключении могу привести изречение моего друга из Германии. "Наши инструменты против иностранных - то же самое, что и наши машины против иностранных" Я привел только основные недоделки и недодумки. А их множество. Если у кого возникнет желание слушать этот бред, напишу и остальные. Обидно, что кроме исполнителей, недостатки у инструментов ни кого пока особо не интересуют. 
Замечу, что я описал не только свой Юпитер, сходные проблемы я нашел и у остальных аналогичных моей моделей. Я пока не видел новых разработок отечественных умельцев, но для тех, кто покупает подержаные инструменты мое пожелание быть внимательными и не сталкиваться с проблемами, которые пережил я при игре на своем Юпитере.


----------



## ze_go (13 Мар 2010)

достаточно много досадных неточностей в оценке.

1. никакого "излома" при правильной (!), даже многократной регулировке рычагов не возникает.

2. разницы в высоте кнопки от гребёнки не должно быть по определению не зависимо от ряда (если таковой имеется - вина не фабрики, а мастера, который после (!) фабрики регулировал механику

3. лучше лайки на залог (клапана на планках, которые создают компрессию в камерах) не придумано - любой другой материал - от лукавого, вопрос с "набиранием влаги и высыханием" лайки, а также резонаторов и прочего целиком лежит на плечах владельца инструмента (Вы же колбасу храните в холодильнике, а не в духовке).

4. поролон "работает" не менее 7-10 лет, а то и более лет, моему 6, а признаков старения не наблюдается

5. причина "втыкания" в мех голосов кроется в том, что контроктаву (в басу), как голоса с самой большой амплитудой колебаний необходимо ставить с внутренней стороны басового резонатора, а не с наружной, прилегающей к меху, но это опять таки не есть проблема фабрики как таковой - проблема отдельных мастеров.

6. почему же лучшие баянисты планеты, а именно Ю.Шишкин, П.Фенюк, В.Мурза и многие другие предпочитают именно "Юпитер" любым другим "иностранным машинам"?

p.s. и что же Вам помешало сделать "нормальную" компрессию а также сбивку голосов? и что значит "клавиатура начинает звенеть, компрессия не выдерживает таких нагрузок"


----------



## SibBayan (13 Мар 2010)

chinyaev писал:


> Я воспользовался помощью эпоксидной смолы. Это не самая простая операция, но есть только 2 выхода. Либо залить рычаги смолой, либо покупать и устанавливать новые.


Вот теперь Вам точно придётся покупать новые рычаги. Зачем же так издеваться над инструментом? Рычаги Юпитера прекрасно регулируются и очень редко ломаются при грамотной регулировке. 

chinyaev писал:


> но через 2-3 таких регулировки на рычагах возникает потенциальный излом


Смотря как регулировать. Если Вы полчаса будете гнуть один рычаг, пытаясь выставить угол между прямой и ломаной- сломаться может и после первой регулировки. 

chinyaev писал:


> Поролон высыхает и требует замены каждые 3-5 лет.


Поролон стоит лет 8-12 и прекрасно себя чувствует

chinyaev писал:


> С баянами Акко, например дело обстоит по - другому. Для рычагов они испльзуют очень надежный сплав и таким образом такой проблемы у баянов Акко нет.


Баян Акко через год уже может потребовать регулировки всей правой механики. Она у них очень похожа на тульскую (первые Акко были вообще почти копией многих тульских узлов, так как мастера Акко в основном из Тулы) и через год одна дека (вся!) начинает пропускать--отрегулируешь, через год, а то и раньше опять то же самое. С Юпитером таких проблем не бывает- бывает выборочно требуют регулировки несколько клапанов и всё.

chinyaev писал:


> При громком звуке, голоса, в прямом смысле могут воткнуться в мех.


Если играть на пределе и заламывая мех- то возможно. При нормальной эксплуатации этого не происходит с Юпитером (на всяких белорусских и украинских подделках- сплошь и рядом).

chinyaev писал:


> В целом, по сравнению с другими кусковыми Юпитерами он был просто превосходным инструментом.


Скорее всего на Вашем стоят кусковые итальянские голоса Salpa. Они неплохо звучат и никакой сбивки не требуют. 

chinyaev писал:


> Если у кого возникнет желание слушать этот бред, напишу и остальные


Вам нужно обратиться к хорошему! мастеру- только и всего


----------



## chinyaev (14 Мар 2010)

почему же лучшие баянисты планеты, а именно Ю.Шишкин, П.Фенюк, В.Мурза и многие другие предпочитают именно "Юпитер" любым другим "иностранным машинам"?p.s. и что же Вам помешало сделать "нормальную" компрессию а также сбивку голосов? и что значит "клавиатура начинает звенеть, компрессия не выдерживает таких нагрузок"
Я не коим образом не желаю обидеть отечественных мастеров. Ремонту баяна я предпочел преобретение более качественного баяна "Юпитер". Насчет точности в оценке я так же спорить не могу, так как это мое субъективное мнение обывателя. То, что я обнаружил возможно и не есть истина, но описанные мною проблемы я адресовал тем ребятам, которым в будущем предстоит выбирать себе инструмент и мне не хотелось, чтобы они приобрели себе инструмент с выше названными недостатками.

*SibBayan.ru*,
Вместо обращения к мастеру я предпочел замену кускового инструмента на цельнопланочный. В целом этой заменой я пока очень доволен. Спасибо огромное за пояснения по поводу возникновения недостатков моего бывшего инструмента. Мне они кажутся очень профессиональными и объективными. Единственное по поводу баяна Акко. У моего друга такой инструмент с 2001 года и пока абсолютно не какой регулировки правой механики он не потребовал.


----------



## SibBayan (14 Мар 2010)

chinyaev писал:


> Единственное по поводу баяна Акко. У моего друга такой инструмент с 2001 года и пока абсолютно не какой регулировки правой механики он не потребовал.


Вообще у Акко очень неплохая компрессия, но, к сожалению, правда очень редко, попадаются экземпляры с очень странной проблемой--прямая дека начинает пропускать вся--именно проблема в механике, деки стоят чётко. Это проблема наследственная от тульских конструкций (механики похожи). На них это возникает чаще. Всё-таки механика Юпитера надёжнее--Акко пока ещё 30 лет не отслужил--а первые Акко вообще не баяны, а заготовки. Время покажет.


----------

